# sport steering console with hot foot?



## bassin (Apr 26, 2014)

i have a sport steering console on my blazer ss. i would like to install a hot foot but dont think it will fit with my console. does anyone have this set up already? if so can you post any pics of it? thanks


----------



## hotshotinn (Apr 30, 2014)

I have a hot foot i would sell if you deside to go that way


----------

